# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > FlashForge Forum >  Possible sd card issue

## Hotrod55598

My creator x is stalling mid print when printing from the sd card.  Running several test I have been able to complete the print using USB.  When it stall all axis are enabled sometime the extrude seems to increase speed. I have had both the x and y axis randomly take off until physically being stopped.  I am running sailfish 7.7 it worked in the past as this is a recent issue. My x axis sensor cable was replaced as it was going bad.  I have also done the dual power mod.  Any ideas? I have ordered a new sd reader hoping that's the issue.

Thanks for your help.

----------

